
Self help: try positive action, not positive thinking - jamesbritt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jun/30/self-help-positive-thinking?CMP=twt_gu
======
jamesbritt
It's been a habit of mine for a number of years to smile as soon as I wake up.
It's a wicked hack and it works.

In AA they tell you to "fake it until you make it", and encourage newcomers to
do assorted mundane "be useful" stuff like set up chairs or make coffee, even
if (or especially if) you don't feel like doing it. The physical activity of
being productive leads to a certain mental state.

BTW, much the same idea is discussed in this book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Impro-Improvisation-Theatre-Keith-
John...](http://www.amazon.com/Impro-Improvisation-Theatre-Keith-
Johnstone/dp/0878301178/)

Impro: Improvisation and the Theatre, by Keith Johnstone.

------
nerdfiles
Shot in the dark. Seems like this author, or school of thought, is suggesting,
through this therapeutic model, that one should harness the clinical signs of
Asperger's Syndrome, chiefly: stimming; or, Go Super Saiya-jin (tense up --
???).

